# charging micro packs? help



## jo2448 (Dec 2, 2004)

what kind of charge rates, volt threshold, etc do you charge these packs at. i purchased some smc 1200 packs. need help. i was charging them at 5 amps with a 15mv cutoff usin the pulsar comp charger. also what motors do you recommend for these, i want it to scream.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Others who KNOW will respond but I always understood that you charge cells at roughly twice their capacity. That would mean about 2.5 amps for those cells. 1/2 hour charge time is the norm. That would be a "2C" charge rate. As I said, others will tell you the 'truth'.  Your cutoff will vary on your charger.


----------



## jo2448 (Dec 2, 2004)

ok, thanks


----------

